# 해야해서 했고 할게 없으니깐



## idialegre

Could anyone help me to untangle this sentence?

피아노를 치면서 최근에 이렇게 행복했던 순간이 있었을까 예전엔 너무 좋아서 했던 그 마음들은 이미 사라지고 해야해서 했고 할게 없으니깐 하는 일이 다반사였는데 또 한번 생각하고 열정이 깨는 너무나 소중한 두시간이었다.

I can understand various components, but I can't figure out how exactly they fit together. Something like,

"Lately, I haven't experienced such happy moments (or, I'm not sure I've experienced "있었을까") while playing the piano - the good feelings I previously said I experienced are disappearing - "

The whole part "해야해서 했고 할게 없으니깐" I can't figure out at all.

Then: "The work I was doing was commonplace, but it was two very precious hours that made me think again and awoke my passion again."

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Kross

I tried to break down the long sentence and translate each peice into English. I hope it will be helpful. 

I doubt that I have had such happy moments lately, while playing the piano, before this time.  
피아노를 치면서 최근에 이렇게 행복했던 순간이 있었을까?

The good feelings that I had (from playing it) in the past has already been gone. 
예전엔 너무 좋아서 했던 그 마음들은 이미 사라지고

And I have just played it in most cases because I was forced to do it (the 해야 해서 했고 part) and I had nothing else to do(the 할게 없으니깐 part). 
해야 해서 했고 할게 없으니깐 하는 일이 다반사였는데

It was very precious two hours to make me think of something again (which is not clearly stated here)  and spark my dormant passion. 
또 한번 생각하고 열정이 깨는 너무나 소중한 두 시간이었다.


----------



## Esjay

Hi;
"해야해서 했고 할게 없으니깐 한다'. This expression is used when, after a period of passionate or occupied attention has withered, one does something of previous  delightful preoccupation just out of habit or due to lack of other things to do. In short, the character in the quoted sentence  found happiness in  playing the piano in the first stage. Then, for some reason unknown because of shortage of offered context, he or she ceased to find meanings in playing the piano and distanced himself from the instrument. But, now, he once again gets attached to playing the piano. 
The story runs like this, prosaically stated.


----------



## idialegre

Thank you!


----------

